# PSU Unit Comparison & Guidance / Need Your Valuable Suggestions.



## TechnoHolic (Oct 20, 2012)

*My System Till Now..*
1.Motherboard - Intel DH61WW
2.Processor – Intel DC 2.7 GHZ G630
3.RAM – DDR3 4GB 1333 MHZ
4.Hard Disk – Seagate500 GB
5.Graphics Card – XFX Radeon HD 5450
6.Cabinet + SMPS - iBall i9090
7.DVD RW - ASUS External



After reading over hundreds of articles / threads about PSU..I can't take any risk at all for my PC.
But getting confused about some topics.

1.*Will the new Corsair/CM PSU's be fit in my iBall i9090 PSU Space.?*
2.*My current iBall PSU has the FAN behind of it But i saw that in that CORSAIR/CM FAN's are beneath of the PSU..Will not it heat the MoBo..?*

Finally i've selected few models that can fulfill my system requirement.
These are Priority Wise----
                1.CORSAIR SMPS 430CXV2UK
                2.CORSAIR SMPS-450 VS
                3.COOLER MASTER SMPS THUNDER 450W
                4.COOLER MASTER SMPS EXTREME POWER Plus 460W
                5.COOLER MASTER SMPS EXTREME II 475W

Anyone has the current price (Also Corsair Kolkata Service Centre) of it in Kolkata please inform..Don't know the linked site-price is updated or not..
                                                                                 Thanks in advance........


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 20, 2012)

you can delete choices 3, 4, 5 outright. unreliable.

go with 1, or if you can find it, FSP saga II 400W. its gonna be more than enough.


1. all psu's will fit.
2. no, it'll not make such a huge difference. these psu's are meant to be used in bottom mount postitions, like the NZXT gamma, CM series. you can disable/change fan direction, IIRC.

also, why is your name technoholic?


----------



## TechnoHolic (Oct 20, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> you can delete choices 3, 4, 5 outright. unreliable.
> 
> go with 1, or if you can find it, FSP saga II 400W. its gonna be more than enough.
> 
> ...





Hmm..i'm also with no.1 till now & i'll check your suggestion too (though don't know availability in local kolkata market) and i've tried to tell that 'are the mentioned PSU's made for CM elite/NZXT like high series Cab's, - as they give user to fit the PSU'S at the bottom space of Cab..? Actually the said iBall Cab comes with very little space between PSU & MBoard..BTW i don't know proper meaning of "TechnoHolic"<it may be 'dedicated to technology'>..probably there was a show on NDTV with this name..it was about gadgets/technology show..actually My name is Anindya..and are you from kolkata..!
Do you know about availablity of Corsair/FSP service centre in kolkata..thanks for your quick reply..


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 20, 2012)

I would suggest you to avoid FSP. Though its a very good PSU but its service is pathetic. 
When I had sent it for RMA last year, they took around 45 days. And second time I sent it this september and its around 50 days and rhey havnt returned my PSU yet.


----------

